# Helix wiring



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi....need advice on the proper way to wire a 4 track helix for DCC. The helix will have 5 turns and about 400'+ total of HO track. Will it need its own power supply? Multiple power stations? Using 12 gauge wire for bus, 18 gauge for feeders. Please help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that is some helix...4 tracks. 

Some of the DCC gurus may
challenge me, and rightfully so, but I would think considering the
possibility of 4 trains working hard on the incline that you would
want a 5 amp BOOSTER powering the helix. Most likely you'd want
drops about every 15 feet or so on each track for the same reason. 

Some may also suggest isolating it as a stand alone power block or 
perhaps even the individual tracks as isolated blocks.

Let's hope one of the more experienced DCC folks chime in with
more precise suggestions.

Don


----------



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Don....appreciate it !!! With such a large helix (66" inside track diameter) I am able to keep the slope relatively low. Was thinking about having sub-districts for each level. Lets see what others recommend. Zoot


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Basic wiring is no different if the 4 tracks were out in the open.

The main question is with that many tracks, do you often expect to have multiple trains going up and down the helix at the same time? Particularly if you run multi-engine consists, and particularly if you run sound (higher current draw than non-sound). At my club we have a staging yard a single track helix that are on their own power booster. It initially also included a second (double track) helix, but we found that when two or three trains were moving at the same time, it could overload the booster, so we split it up.

There's no need for dividing things into sub-districts by level; I might just make each _track_ a different block, just to have separate sections for maintenance/troubleshooting. It's really a requirement for operations unless you're doing signalling, then you'll need separate signal blocks.


----------



## Zootdad (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Chris... I will have multiple consists so yes, there is a good possibility having multiple trains going up and down the helix at the same time. I like your idea having each track as a different block.


----------

